# Changing vans



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

hi Everyone, we have decided to upgrade to a motorhome approx 2 years old. After visiting many dealers and looking at endless vans we think a Swift Bolero 630PR or Bessacar equivalent will suit our requirements.
I would appreciate any thoughts or comments about these vans.
Many thanks in advance of your replies.
Crimpleken


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Have a look at some of the continental vans before parting with your cash. Rapido for example are well made and comparible to British vans of similar spec and price. The continental manufacturers have a bigger market than us brits so can afford more on tooling and testing and tend to get things right more often than us. Sad but true but its your cash.

C.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The Swift Bolero and the Bessacar equivalent models have a very good following on here. Not got one myself but we are happy enough with our Bessacarr. 

Don't forget the second to none factory back up from Swift Group. 

You will get many posts about the new cab Fiat juddering though. We are again happy with ours as many people are. Best to have a test drive and go into with your eyes open. 


Good luck Richard


----------

